# libusb - installation - help



## bateman (9 Avril 2004)

le topo : 

10.3.3, sur un G4 portable, Xcode installé.
et j'ai un scanner usb umax 1220U qui n'a jamais marché sous X, sans Classic.

mais un gars a développé un petit truc pour qu'il marche, nativement, ..

http://www.geo.uu.nl/~kool/software.shtml

pour cela il faut au préalable installer deux bidules en plus, sane-backends.pkg et TWAIN-SANE-Interface.pkg, deux choses qui doivent pouvoir passer sans problème.

mais le problème est qu'il faut auparavant installer une librairie usb, libusb-0.1.8, celle-ci ne se présente pas sous la forme d'un pkg, mais d'un dossier, de choses et d'un read me qui dit : 

_% gzip -cd libusb-0.1.8.tar.gz | tar xvf -  # unpack the sources
% cd libusb-0.1.8                           # change to the toplevel directory
% ./configure                             # run the `configure' script
% make                                    # build libusb
 [ Become root if necessary ]
% make install                            # install libusb_

je fais tout cela, le terminal mouline, pas de messages d'erreur, a priori, mais pas d'install car quand je veux aller plus avant avec les pkg, il me dit que libusb n'est pas installée..

la garce.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





à part appeler Jean-Paul II sur sa ligne perso, je ne vois d'issue..


----------



## maousse (9 Avril 2004)

va voir sur le site indiqué  ici 

il y a trois packages à télécharger pour installer le tout.


----------



## bateman (9 Avril 2004)

vivi,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, mais  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, j'ai les trois packages.
du moins le premier n'est pas un package.. mais un dossier avec plein de trucs dedans, qui s'installe à la mimine..

et malgré mes essais, mon terminal qui mouline, quand je passe au step two, il me dit que libusb n'est pas installée.

_j'ai installé les dev tools sur ma machine à cette occasion._


----------



## marc_ferraton (10 Avril 2004)

bonsoir,

je commencerai par verifier si libusb est bien installée

terminal
$su -
passwd:...
#find / -name "libusb*"

si j'avais des reponses comme par exemple
 /usr/lib/libusb-0.1.18.so
 /usr/lib/libusb.so

çà serait bon signe, le probleme pourrait provenir du package gettext-0.15, l'as-tu installé ??

dans le cas contraire
je referais la procedure d'installation

# unzip libusb..... | tar xvzf ..... 
# cd libusb-0.xxx
# ./configure en regardant bien s'il n'y a pas d'erreur
# make clean
# make

et la je regarderai le fichier de log (config.log d'après mes souvenirs) pour verifier qu'il n'y ai pas eu d'erreur ou warning,
si tout est OK, alors

# make install

puis comme tu ne l'as pas signalé

# ldconfig

comme tu en as installé une nouvelle, çà va remettre à jour les library,

et n'oublies pas gettext (même avant libusb, c'est mieux)

bonne nuit


----------



## maousse (10 Avril 2004)

ceci est le lien pour libusb en package tout prêt pour panther. 

il faut cliquer sur l'icone de package pour avoir un package et pas les sources, logique


----------



## marc_ferraton (10 Avril 2004)

Ouais, bon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




y en a qui recherche la facilité  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,  

je pensais qu'il voulait s'éduquer au monde libre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,

et même participer pourquoi pas, dans les sources il y a toujours un TODO, on trouve à faire à tous les niveaux...
(même des dons....)

mon site préféré c'est  gnu


----------



## bateman (10 Avril 2004)

merci pour votre expertise.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




après un coup de find j'ai ça :

/usr/local/bin/libusb-config
/usr/local/lib/libusb
/usr/local/lib/libusb-0.1.4
/usr/local/lib/libusb-0.1.4.4.0
/usr/local/lib/libusb.a
/usr/local/lib/libusb.la

je précise ensuite, je ne suis pas root, je suis juste moi, ce qui est déjà pas mal.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et mon terminal est en bash et pas en tsch.

enfin, j'avais déjà réussi à récupérer, Maousse, le .pkg de la libusb, le fameux libusb-10.3.0.sdk.pkg, je suis un peu limité en unixeries, mais y'a pas écrit triple buse, quand même.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







et quand je lance ce pkg, j'ai droit à cela :

libusb-10.3.0.sdk ne peut pas être installé sur cet ordinateur.

Installez le paquet Mac OS X 10.3.0 SDK avant linstallation du paquet libusb 10.3.0 SDK, s.v.p.

je pensais qu'en installant les dev tools donc xCode, j'avais les SDK qui allaient bien, et bien non..


----------



## marc_ferraton (13 Avril 2004)

qu'est ce qu'il y a dans le fichier /etc/ld.so.conf ??

y a-t-il une ligne avec ???
/usr/local/lib 

sinon rajoute là 
et relance 
$ su -
password:xxxx
#ldconfig

ou alors déplace tes fichiers

/usr/local/bin/libusb-config
/usr/local/lib/libusb
/usr/local/lib/libusb-0.1.4
/usr/local/lib/libusb-0.1.4.4.0
/usr/local/lib/libusb.a
/usr/local/lib/libusb.la

vers /usr/lib
et relances ld ldconfig

peut-être !!!


----------



## marc_ferraton (13 Avril 2004)

> enfin, j'avais déjà réussi à récupérer, Maousse, le .pkg de la libusb, le fameux libusb-10.3.0.sdk.pkg, je suis un peu limité en unixeries, mais y'a pas écrit triple buse, quand même..



mais je vois que tu ne parles pas du bon pkg, libusb-10.3.0.pkg
pas libusb-10.3.0.sdk.pkg

le sdk c'est pour développer je crois, pas pour utiliser


----------



## bateman (21 Avril 2004)

bon bon bon, .. , j'ai relu tout ce qui a été dit, j'ai trouvé la bonne version de libusb, qui passe bien, et hop, scanner reconnu et qui fonctionne..

merci de m'avoir lu!
et merci aux bénévoles qui développent des petites choses qui vont bien!


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2006)

Bonjour,je possède Xcode 2.4, j'ai réussi à installer libusb 0.1.12 en Bin et Sdk tout va bien, mais lorsque je lance mon programme, j'ai le message "Bus error" qui stoppe tout ! Quelqu'un aurait-il l'extrême aimabilité de m'indiquer la façon dont procéder pour palier à ce problème ? Merci beaucoup


----------



## ntx (26 Août 2006)

Sunsheida a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un aurait-il l'extrême aimabilité de m'indiquer la façon dont procéder pour palier à ce problème ? Merci beaucoup


C'est toi qui connaît ton code, donc trouve l'erreur qu'il y a dedans  Soit avec le débuggeur en exécutant ton programme pas à pas, soit en affichant des messages au fur et à mesure de l'exécution.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2006)

Salut, effectivement sans connaitre la ligne de code qui foire, on pourra pas beaucoup m'aider... Mon programme se stoppe à la ligne suivante :

*retval=usb_bulk_read(ifmidi_handle, 0x81, buffer, 64, 100); 

*lors de l'execution de cette fonction le message "Bus error" apparait sous MacOS 10.4 Intel alors que tout fonctionne sous linux.
Donc voilà, si vous pouviez m'aider... Merci.


----------



## ntx (26 Août 2006)

Vérifie tes pointeurs et s'il y a des constantes en dur, sont-elles les mêmes sur Mac OSX et sur Linux ?


----------

